# Lionel Santa Fe 2-10-10-2 Vision Edition



## dmoisuk (Mar 21, 2008)

Has the new Lionel Santa Fe 2-10-10-2 Vision Edition hit the streets yet?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

dmoisuk said:


> Has the new Lionel Santa Fe 2-10-10-2 Vision Edition hit the streets yet?


You got over $2000 to buy it?
And room for O/72 curves?

A link, http://www.lionel.com/CentralStation/newsStand/viewrelease.cfm?newsID=171


A link for those who may want to take a peek at it.

http://www.lionel.com/visionline/santafe3000.html#/nav/products/steamengines/santafe3000


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

big ed said:


> You got over $2000 to buy it?
> And room for O/72 curves?
> 
> A link, http://www.lionel.com/CentralStation/newsStand/viewrelease.cfm?newsID=171
> ...


That just blows me away!


----------



## dmoisuk (Mar 21, 2008)

big ed said:


> You got over $2000 to buy it?
> And room for O/72 curves?


I pre-ordered one from TRANZ on ebay $1700 and I do have 072. But even Tranz does not seem to know if it has actually been released yet.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

dmoisuk said:


> I pre-ordered one from TRANZ on ebay $1700 and I do have 072. But even Tranz does not seem to know if it has actually been released yet.


Tell me when it arrives so I can take a road trip to your house to see it in person


----------



## dmoisuk (Mar 21, 2008)

Long road trip. Got your passport?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, the road trip is quite a bit shorter if he puts the cowcatcher on the rear of the tender at his house, and points the cowcatcher on the front end of the loco towards you ... cuts quite a bit of travel time off the journey! 

(Pretty incredible model ...)

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*LOL* agreed, TJ! I looked at it and thought, "That thing looks like a water main on wheels!" I can see why it would appeal to our Canadian friend, though: it would take an oval the coast-to-coast width of Canada to turn that monster around! Dmoisuk, I'm happy for you that you're getting one---best wishes and enjoy it. Please post some pics of it with something in the background to give us an idea of it's size. The entire state of Montana might make a good backdrop.


----------



## dmoisuk (Mar 21, 2008)

I figure about 20 more big sleeps.


----------



## dmoisuk (Mar 21, 2008)

My seller, TRANZ, now has my engine. However I am hearing rumors of problems with them.


Program/Run switch backwords
No communications between engine and tender

Anyone else having trouble?


----------

